
Facebook mobile app guru Hewitt trashes Android OS - chaostheory
http://www.fiercemobilecontent.com/story/facebook-mobile-app-guru-hewitt-trashes-android-os/2010-08-26
======
wccrawford
"it's really flexible, agnostic, and developer-friendly, but also really
sloppily designed,"

Doesn't sound like 'trashing' to me. It sounds like criticism.

